# Young Ex-pats in Mexico



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello All, 

So many young people go down to Mexico to teach English or travel. Just wondering if anyone searches this site and would like to add their experiences to the forum.

I almost made the move to Mexico earlier this year, but I think it would be best to make a move a little bit down the road. I just turned 26, with a few years of work experience. My next move is to New York City for work. From there, I want to try to re-locate to the Mexico City office.

Hope everyone is well,

Cheers
~Juanez


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So many young people go down to Mexico to teach English or travel. Just wondering if anyone searches this site and would like to add their experiences to the forum.
> 
> ...



You've got 2 years on me, I've just turned 24. I moved down here with my wife who I met in the US and haven't looked back. I worked hard in the US for a few years setting the move as my goal while saving money, and now run my own small business here and own a home, something I never thought would be possible at this age. Who knows where the rest of life might move me, but for right now the move to Mexico was the best I could have made. Goes to show not all the expats are retirees .


----------



## Hartw (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello, my wife is a Mexican citizen from Puebla. I badly want to move there within a couple years. I was wondering what kind of advice you could give me on this. I have no college degree and I am 25, so I'm not sure if I can make enough to live on. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mongoose (Aug 22, 2011)

Hartw said:


> Hello, my wife is a Mexican citizen from Puebla. I badly want to move there within a couple years. I was wondering what kind of advice you could give me on this. I have no college degree and I am 25, so I'm not sure if I can make enough to live on. Any help is greatly appreciated.


if you are willing to teach english and work horrible hours look at quick learning. but the hours are horrible... they give you 15 min breaks all day so you are at work from 7 to 20 or 21, but iam fairly sure they do not ask for a college degree and pay between 12-14000 pesos a month.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Although I am no longer "young" (45) I am not a retiree either. I moved here 20 years ago from the Chicagoland ´burbs. I have not considered go back. I was single when I arrived here but I had family (mom and sister) whao already lived here. I too do not have a degree. I found a job with a local start-up and have been here ever since. I now own my house free and clear, my kids go to private school and my wife's 2010 Outlander is paid for. All in all I believe I made the right choice.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I am 30 and came to about 6 years Mexico for work and meet who is now my wife. Since then we have started multiple businesses here in Mexico. As everybody so far has said, I have no regrets and do not ever miss working in the corporate world. I regularly send my old co-workers up in Cleveland, Ohio photos of the cloudless sky's in Querétaro in December and January just to rub it in.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

32 and have been working and traveling in LATAM for the last 4 years. Doing work in Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Colombia, Panama, and Mexico. Been living in Monterrey for 6 months and in March of 2012 I am starting my companies first official office in Mexico City. I don't regret moving here and plan to stay for a very, very long time. My fiance/wife and I own property in Oaxaca by the coast and plan on building a vacation house in the next 5 years so we can enjoy it with the kids....then when we get closer to retirement add onto it to make it more of a home rather than a vacation cottage.

I love Mexico and the people that live here. I just hate what is happening to the peacefulness that it once had. History has shown us that nothing lasts forever and I am banking on that...not just for personal reasons, but for the future of my companies LATAM offerings.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Good for you! I'll be routing for you.



conorkilleen said:


> 32 and have been working and traveling in LATAM for the last 4 years. Doing work in Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Colombia, Panama, and Mexico. Been living in Monterrey for 6 months and in March of 2012 I am starting my companies first official office in Mexico City. I don't regret moving here and plan to stay for a very, very long time. My fiance/wife and I own property in Oaxaca by the coast and plan on building a vacation house in the next 5 years so we can enjoy it with the kids....then when we get closer to retirement add onto it to make it more of a home rather than a vacation cottage.
> 
> I love Mexico and the people that live here. I just hate what is happening to the peacefulness that it once had. History has shown us that nothing lasts forever and I am banking on that...not just for personal reasons, but for the future of my companies LATAM offerings.


WashDC/SMA


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not retired but I am self employed and can work from anywhere in the world.

I haven't been here long but I already know I made the right choice!!!


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm 21 and moved to puerto Vallarta just a month ago with my husband and our 2.5yr old daughter. My husband was born here and has all his family here. I'm really glad we made the move from the states. Already it feels like ive learnt so much. At the moment we're waiting for the tourist season to begin so that more jobs become available.


----------



## djenmexico (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm 20 and I've been living in Michoacan for 1.5 years. My husband is Mexican and we moved down here to finish up the free university education haha! I myself am Canadian. I am done my degree but knew I would have difficulty finding a job with my terrible level of Spanish. I looked into work online and actually found a good little site. I've been with the company for 1 year and now have a management position and I'm making plenty of dinero to live comfortably in Mexico. Look into online jobs! There are good ones out there. Maybe you can even start a job in the US and move it to an online position you can do from home. I sadly have no expat friends here in Michoacan  just joined this forum to look for some haha!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Refreshing!*

:clap2: Hooray! Young people! As one of the "more mature" posters here, I was beginning to think that the expat community message board would become a South Florida message board - "Where does it hurt? Where's the Early Bird Special?" 

I love hearing about how people younger than my kids are doing in Mexico. I'd also like to know what opportunities they find, what interests they have and how, at such an early age they have made the decision. Oh, and those of us who live there already are always glad to lend a hand, if it is needed. 

Please keep posting...and buena suerte!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mongoose said:


> if you are willing to teach english and work horrible hours look at quick learning. but the hours are horrible... they give you 15 min breaks all day so you are at work from 7 to 20 or 21, but iam fairly sure they do not ask for a college degree and pay between 12-14000 pesos a month.


Depending on where you are living, there are many places besides Quick Learning (which has a horrible reputation, by the way) to teach English. Once you've been here for a while and make some connections, it's easy to find private students too. You don't need a degree to teach in most language institutes, but you will need some sort of TEFL training and certificate to be eligible for a residence visa that allows you to work legally. I post on a couple of websites that focus on expats teaching English overseas. Send me a PM for links, if you like.


----------



## santosfl (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, 

How can research all the places that I could apply to teach English? Would these be schools, or private companies who teach English?
My fiancee is currently living in Mexico City so we will be probably living there.

thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

santosfl said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can research all the places that I could apply to teach English? Would these be schools, or private companies who teach English?
> My fiancee is currently living in Mexico City so we will be probably living there.
> ...


I suggest you post your questions on the Mexico Forum at Dave' ESL Café, a website for expat English teachers. The posters who live in Mexico City are very helpful.


----------



## santosfl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you!

Also, I noticed you live in Mexio City - what are the good areas to live there, that are not far away from the center of the city?
what areas do other americans live in?
thank you for your help!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

santosfl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, I noticed you live in Mexio City - what are the good areas to live there, that are not far away from the center of the city?
> what areas do other americans live in?
> thank you for your help!


It all depends on what you consider to be a "good area". More details, please. Americans in Mexico City don't tend to live all in one place though some of those arriving to work for American companies in Mexico who are earning high salaries and have a housing allowance end up in rather exclusive neighborhoods where their neighbors are wealthy Mexicans. If your fiancée is living in Mexico City, he should have a pretty good handle on which neighborhoods would be appropriate for your budget and life-style.


----------



## AE86 (Nov 8, 2011)

My name is Joe and I came to Mexico when I was 22 to work for an American company. I am 25 years old now and for the last year I have been living in the US and Mexico. I love both countries but decided to settle down in Mexico. I currently live in el Distrito Federal and would have to say that it is a great city for young and old alike. There are many things to do here and the people are amazing. I hope to one day retire in Guanajuato.


----------



## bajaarmored (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello, My wife and I moved to Mexico a year and a half ago. We love it here. We are both 28. She goes to school in San Diego and I sell armored cars in Tijuana, We love it here.


----------



## GreatScotMX (Nov 17, 2011)

*Young and Young at Heart*

I'm 38 and just moved to the Mayan Riviera with my fiance. I'm glad to hear there are some other younger expats (not that I have anything against the wizen crowd) as here in Pto Morelos most of the expats are retirees... It takes all sorts!

Lindsay


----------

